# ETEC 60 Trim Relay



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, i had this exact same issue. I had to toggle back and forth repeatedly sometimes to get it to trim up or down. I had my relay replaced under warranty. I would take it in.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Megalops said:


> Yes, i had this exact same issue. I had to toggle back and forth repeatedly sometimes to get it to trim up or down. I had my relay replaced under warranty. I would take it in.


It’s a 2012...they won’t warranty it. I ordered the relay. Looks like it should be a relatively simple swap.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Installed the relay today. Seems to be working well so far! Fingers crossed!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I keep a spare. They are interchangeable in a pinch I would think


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

State fish rob said:


> I keep a spare. They are interchangeable in a pinch I would think


I had to remove the lower cowling to replace mine. It was relatively easy to do in the driveway...but would be a pain to do at the boat ramp.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Don’t do it on the ramp, do it in a parking spot.


----------

